# Fox Swinger MK3



## Gxxmxn (18. Juni 2012)

Was denkt Ihr, Vor und Nachteile ?
Wo bekommt man die Knicklichter eigentlich her die da rein kommen sollen, hab die normalen ausprobiert, sind viel zu groß #q


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Hallo,

ich würde da auch keine Knicklichter sondern Betalights reinmachen!


Gruß Peter


----------



## Siggy82 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Sieht mir eher nach den Euros MK2 aus

Für die Swinger brauchst du Betalights, bekommst du zB hier www.beta-master.com .
Einfach mal googeln.
http://www.beta-master.com


----------



## Gxxmxn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde da auch keine Knicklichter sondern Betalights reinmachen!
> 
> ...



Oh jo mk3 ist noch mit licht oder?


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



Gadman schrieb:


> Oh jo mk3 ist noch mit licht oder?



Hallo,

auf dem Bild das sind die Euro MK2 - da hat Siggy recht. Die MK3 schauen so aus:

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p131_FOX-MK3-Swinger.html

Ich verstehe nicht was Du "mit Licht" meinst.

Wenn Du kein Betalight verwenden willst hättest Du diese hier kaufen müssen:

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....fo=p115_FOX-Illuminated-Euro-MK2-Swinger.html

Diese werden dann am Bißanzeiger, so dieser einen entsprechenden Ausgang hat, angeschlossen und leuchten dann bei einem Biß.

Ich habe selber die Euro MK2 und habe bewußt nicht die Illuminated Version genommen, weil ich Betalights besser finde.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Katteker (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Müssten da nicht normale Mini-Knicklichter passen?


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Aber wozu?

Ein Betalight kostet max. 10 Euro und leuchtet mind. 2-3 Jahre


----------



## Gxxmxn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Aber wozu?
> 
> Ein Betalight kostet max. 10 Euro und leuchtet mind. 2-3 Jahre


 2-3 Jahre ???????


wie gehtn das ?


----------



## BARSCH123 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Laut Herstellerangaben leuchten die Betas sogar bis zu *12 Jahre*..

Tl.


----------



## Gxxmxn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Laut Herstellerangaben leuchten die Betas sogar bis zu *12 Jahre*..
> 
> Tl.


 
Wie funktionieren die denn, genau wie stinknormale Knicklichter oder ganz anders?


----------



## ObiWahn81 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Nabend, 

Von Truttafriend:



> Betalight sind in der Tat mit radioaktivem Tritium gefüllt. Ein Wasserstoffisotop welches eine weiche Beta-Strahlung abgibt. Die Halbwertzeit von Tritium ist ca. 13 Jahre. Also eine ergiebige "Energiequelle". Betastrahlung ist nicht sehr hochenergetisch und ist nicht mit beispielsweise Gammastrahlung zu verwechseln (ich bin Chemiker und habe früher in einem Isotopenlabor gearbeitet). Die Handhabung von Tritium ist weitestgehend ungefährlich. Nach wenigen cm Abstand ist keine Strahlung mehr messbar. Selbst ein Blatt Papier schirmt schon 50% der Strahlung ab. Durch Glas dringt Beta-Strahlung gar nicht mehr (betalights). Eine alte Uhr mit Leuchtziffern strahlt in gleicherweise. Probleme gab es wegen dem direkten Kontakt zum Handgelenk. Größeres Problem war die Verarbeitung des Tritiums bei den Uhrmachern. Die hatten die Angewohnheit den Pinsel "anzuspitzen" indem sie in zwischen die feuchten Lippen nahmen. Ist nicht besonders klug den Beruf 25 Jahre lang auszüben und jeden Tag Tritium zu schlucken. Todesfälle waren leider normal.
> 
> Isotope sind in Deutschland nicht den freien handel zu bekommen, deswegen sind Betastrahler bei uns verboten. In England wird das auch bald Fall sein, wenn es nicht schon so weit ist.
> Gefährlich ist so ein Betalight für dich nicht. Bei der sachgemäßen Verwendung in einem Bissanzeiger besteht kein Problem. Nur solltest du dir kein geplatztes Betalight für 10 Jahre hinters Ohr klemmen


 
Gleicher Autor:



> Es regt durch seine Strahlung eine Phosphortype zum Leuchten an. Das Tritium dient dabei nur als ständige Energiequelle.


 
Boardsuche hilt manchmal.

Grüße


----------



## Gxxmxn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Nutzen den viele diese betalights in Deutschöand ?


----------



## pfefferladen (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



Gadman schrieb:


> Nutzen den viele diese betalights in Deutschöand ?



Isotope sind in Deutschland nicht den freien Handel zu bekommen, deswegen sind Betastrahler bei uns verboten.

steht ja schon im Post vorher........


----------



## Gxxmxn (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Isotope sind in Deutschland nicht den freien Handel zu bekommen, deswegen sind Betastrahler bei uns verboten.
> 
> steht ja schon im Post vorher........



Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage 

Verboten oder nicht ist doch egal im Grunde wer guckt da schon nach ?


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Nabend,


Gadman schrieb:


> Nutzen den viele diese betalights in Deutschöand ?


 
90% der Karpfenangler die ICH kenne nutzen Betas.
Ob man das nun hochrechnen kann auf die Gesamtzahl der Karpfenangler ist sicher spekulativ.

Einfacher gesagt - nach meiner Erfahrung sind Betas unter den Karpfenangler stark verbreitet.

So wie ich das kenne: Der Vertrieb von Betas ist in Deutschland nicht zulässig. Bei Besitz und oder Nutzung gibts aber keine Probleme.... 
Von Problemen mit Behörden in Verbindung mit Betas habe ICH noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Gxxmxn (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> 90% der Karpfenangler die ICH kenne nutzen Betas.
> ...


 
Also ist es keine Sünde wenn ich mir die Dinger auch bestelle wa


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Moin,


Gadman schrieb:


> Also ist es keine Sünde wenn ich mir die Dinger auch bestelle wa


 
Die Chance deswegen zum Staatsfeind Nr.1 erklärt zu werden dürfte rtelativ gering sein....:q


----------



## Gxxmxn (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Die Chance deswegen zum Staatsfeind Nr.1 erklärt zu werden dürfte rtelativ gering sein....:q


 Perfekt, kennst du i ne Anlaufstelle wo ich die am besten und güsntigsten bekomme ?


----------



## Teddy.exe (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



Gadman schrieb:


> Perfekt, kennst du i ne Anlaufstelle wo ich die am besten und güsntigsten bekomme ?




Hi,

Beta-Master.com... Zuverlässig, guter Service und schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Jepp - wenn Beta dann Beta-Master:


----------



## Brot (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Hi, ich vergewaltige mal den Fred ganz frech.

Welche Beta's braucht man für die Fox Euro MK2?
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, passen die 3x25mm auf jedenfall aber die 4x 25mm nicht immer.

Oder wie?!

Dankeschonmal


----------



## Mac69 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*

Nabend,

ich habe mir meine gerade mal angesehen.
Bei mir sind die 3x25 drin-....damit kannste definitiv nix verkehrt machen .....da ist aber noch bissle Luft.

Frage:
Besteht eigentlich nen Zusammenhang zwischen schütterem Haupthaar und der Verwendung von Betas?|kopfkrat|supergri


Mac


----------



## Brot (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fox Swinger MK3*



> Besteht eigentlich nen Zusammenhang zwischen schütterem Haupthaar und der Verwendung von Betas?



Solang die Haare bei mir zum leuchten anfangen, ist alles egal :k  das hatte ich nämlich noch nicht #v

Okay, dann werd ich mir mal die 3x25mm holen, danke dir #h


----------

